# Bells 3 Nuns, Capstan, St. Bruno, Condor etc



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

What tobaccos that are not available in the United States are worth their hype? Anything that you could compare to these that you can actually get your hands on? Do I need to have my dutch relatives send me any of this because there is really no comparison? Inquiring minds want to know.:dr


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bengal Slices is another one. I see these going on ebay for outrageous prices so I thought hey maybe they are good.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

St. Bruno and Condor are lakeland/kendall type of tobaccos, showing that distinct floral essence taste. Never tried Condor, which is said to have a stronger flavour, but I surely love St. Bruno... medium strong in nicotine (to the strong side), extremely easy to keep light. Don't be afraid of the lakeland essence in it, it doesn't taste like soap. It's more of a citrusy, vaguely floral taste. 
I think St. Bruno and Condor are not available in the Netherlands, though.

Capstan (both the blue and yellow tins) are great virginia flakes. The golden tin is slightly darker and toastier, medium-light in strenght.
The blue tin is slightly stronger, although it's made of lighter coloured virginias... not far away from a more mature version of Union Square.

I'm not a perique fan and never tried Bell's Three Nuns (mind you there's two very different offerings: the "good" tinned perique blend and the not so good cavendish based blend which comes in pouches in the UK).

Never even heard about Bengal Slices...


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

They may not make Bengal Slices anymore I guess. I thought it was available in Europe. Guess not.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BENGAL-SLICES-5...ultDomain_0&hash=item27b81ba08e#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Capstan (both the blue and yellow tins) are great virginia flakes. The golden tin is slightly darker and toastier, medium-light in strenght.
> The blue tin is slightly stronger, although it's made of lighter coloured virginias... not far away from a more mature version of Union Square.


You had to post that, didn't you? Now I _have_ to find blue tinned Capstan...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Man Brian, I wish you'd have posted this before I sent your penz trade. I've got 3 Nuns. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Man Brian, I wish you'd have posted this before I sent your penz trade. I've got 3 Nuns. It's actually pretty good.


2nd round then? Hey try some of the samples I sent you maybe you'll want more.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

all i have is 3 tins of 3 Nuns with some age, one from the 90s.

to me, there is a blend that you can buy that is damn good, very, very similar to the older 3 Nuns, even if this blend does NOT have perique in it.
Peter Heinrichs *special* curly (take special note of the word "special", it's important). not the regular "curly", but the "special curly".

*edit: it's hard to find the "special curly" unless you stumble upon it at a local B&M.
i'm pretty sure that this place will surely have it, unless they stop making it.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

sounds7 said:


> They may not make Bengal Slices anymore I guess. I thought it was available in Europe. Guess not.
> 
> BENGAL SLICES 50GR JAMES B RUSSELL DENMARK UNOPENED - eBay (item 170592542862 end time Jan-25-11 17:48:48 PST)


You are correct in thinking that Bengal Slices are no more. I've never had them so I can't confirm or deny, however many say that Lancer's Slices are quite similiar to the discontinued blend.

Charles Fairmorn - Lancer's Slices pipe tobacco reviews

I thought Smokingpipes usually has the Lancer's Slices but they seem to be possibly out at the moment. I found them at Mars though:

Lancer's Slices

I also agree with IHT that Peter Heinrich's Special Curly Cut is very similiar to Three Nun's so it might be worth a try.

As for the other's you listed I have no experience. I sure would like to get my hands on some, especially St. Bruno, and give them a go someday. It's a shame it's not as easy to do as it once was. I do have a 30+ year old tin of Capstan blue I need to crack one day. I'm kind of afraid I'll like it though. If you ever feel compelled to call on your Dutch relatives perhaps a group buy is in order? :dunno:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

ultramag said:


> As for the other's you listed I have no experience. I sure would like to get my hands on some, especially St. Bruno, and give them a go someday. It's a shame it's not as easy to do as it once was. I do have a 30+ year old tin of Capstan blue I need to crack one day. I'm kind of afraid I'll like it though. If you ever feel compelled to call on your Dutch relatives perhaps a group buy is in order? :dunno:


+1 on a group buy. I like 3 Nuns enough to have more in my cellar. I'd love to try some Capstan and St. Bruno. Gustavo! I'm now angy at you for making it look so good on your videos! :yell: :wink:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Didn't Tolkien smoke Capstan Navy Flake?

I've looked for that. Found it online at some shops a while back, but shipping was extremely expensive.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Didn't Tolkien smoke Capstan Navy Flake?
> 
> I've looked for that. Found it online at some shops a while back, but shipping was extremely expensive.


That's what I understand. One of the reasons I'd like to try it. It's interesting to see what people for whom I have a lot of respect enjoyed. Einstein enjoyed Revelation by House of Windsor. I've tried it and it's not bad.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Brinson said:


> Didn't Tolkien smoke Capstan Navy Flake?


That's the word on the street. I believe indigosmoke wrote someone connected with his estate and received a nice reply confirming this. I'm sure he'll weigh in, but if not you might check with him to verify.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

owaindav said:


> That's what I understand. One of the reasons I'd like to try it. It's interesting to see what people for whom I have a lot of respect enjoyed. Einstein enjoyed Revelation by House of Windsor. I've tried it and it's not bad.


I really enjoyed Revelation, the "match" from Pipes and Cigars is close enough.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Granger said:


> I really enjoyed Revelation, the "match" from Pipes and Cigars is close enough.


Have you given C&D's Epiphany a shot? It's pretty close. I think it's a little heavier on the perique than Rev but it's a good light english.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a feeling this thread is going to lead to yet another episode of TAD and I just had one not too long ago.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

That's part of the joy of pipe smoking. I love delving into the history of what some of our historical figures smoked. I find it gives me a sense of connection to a different time and for me it does make the bowl more meaningful.

I honestly can't think of a better reason for another TAD session...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, I did write to Adam Tolkien (JRR's Grandson) who confirmed that Capstan Medium Navy Flake was JRR's tobacco of choice, as well as that of his son Christopher.

I was able to obtain 4 tins over the past couple of years through trades from Europe and through a generous Puff brother who allowed me to purchase some he had on hand. It's a very good smoke, a nice solid VA flake. I do feel like I should say though, that anyone expecting it to be heads and shoulders above other blends because it was the choice of Tolkien are likely to be disappointed. To me, it is a richer, fuller more intense version of Orlik's Golden Sliced. 

To be honest, I suspect Tolkien smoked it because it was a readily available straight forward blend. Tolkien was known for his love of basic, hearty, simple English foods and disliked pretentious French cooking. I imagine his tastes in tobacco were similar. I don't think he was looking for a tobacco that possessed all the subtleties and nuances that some pipe smokers today (judging by the reviews I read on tobaccoreviews anyway) seem to believe indicates a good tobacco blend. 

In any case, I think in his day tobacco was smoked and enjoyed but was not a hobby and not something that one dwelled on and analyzed. I think he would probably get a laugh out of reading the "hints of chocolate, raisins, and currents with just a touch of lemons and hay mingled with a delicate dose of angel farts that halfway through the bowl mellowed and brought forward the red VAs which took center stage from the yellow VAs before the tobacco leapt out of the bowl, did a somersault, and then landed in a heap of fine white ash at the botton of the pipe" type of reviews you see today. I'm just guessing, of course.

To sum up, as a Tolkien fan there is something special about smoking his blend no doubt about it, and if it was available here I'd stock up in a second and have it on hand for when I wanted a no nonsense tasty VA or when I wanted to remember John Ronald. I do enjoy getting a tin or two when I can and I encourage all Tolkien fans and lovers of VA flakes to do so as well. A special thanks to those of you who have sent some my way (you shall remain nameless so you are not flooded with PMs and trade requests.) That's my take on it anyway.

Now I guess I'll go crack open that last tin I was saving for a rainy day. All this talk of Tolkien and Capstan has ignited a craving.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

wish we could get a group buy going for some of these blends we can't get here. 
thou I do get a semi-regular packets of the UK 3 Nuns, nothing to do with the 3 Nuns that Dublinthedam smokes.
but can't think bout the taxes we'd end up paying for a group buy 
troy


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I do go up to Amsterdam once a year usually, and I would definitely say Three Nuns is worth the effort to at least try if you have family members over there that could pick up a tin or two for you. I know Hajenius usually has some in stock there. I will be moving to the UK in a month or so, so I will have to try some of the tins up there like Capstan to see whether or not they're worth the effort for you as well. If they are, perhaps I can arrange a trade with you or others that might be interested.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

John, that was a great post. Although I don't have the insights that you do on the matter, I suspect you're on to something. Nonetheless, I too am one of those people who enjoy stepping back and seeing if there could have been some connection with historical figures I hold in high regard.

By the way, do you happen to have any tobaccos with a hint of angel farts? I don't think I have a flavor profile for that! :loco:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Are angels even allowed to fart? Just sayin.:flame:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Savvy said:


> I do go up to Amsterdam once a year usually, and I would definitely say Three Nuns is worth the effort to at least try if you have family members over there that could pick up a tin or two for you. I know Hajenius usually has some in stock there. I will be moving to the UK in a month or so, so I will have to try some of the tins up there like Capstan to see whether or not they're worth the effort for you as well. *If they are, perhaps I can arrange a trade with you or others that might be interested*.


That would be cool. Especially for the ones that are not available in Holland as *Requiem* pointed out. 
As for my wife's family, they are on "Winter sport" right now. Did you guys know all Dutch people are given about 5 weeks vacation time per year. Must be nice.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Are angels even allowed to fart? Just sayin.:flame:


Sure they are...it smells like incense and roses.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> By the way, do you happen to have any tobaccos with a hint of angel farts? I don't think I have a flavor profile for that! :loco:


Mixture 79, of course!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Nonetheless, I too am one of those people who enjoy stepping back and seeing if there could have been some connection with historical figures I hold in high regard.


I wasn't implying it wasn't worth it to get your hands on some Capstan to try because of the connection to Tolkien, just the opposite in fact. While I think Capstan is a good, solid tobacco, I think the *main* reason someone should get it is because they love Tolkien.

Considering the expense and effort required to get it from Europe, I just didn't want anyone to be disappointed if they didn't really love Tolkien and pursued it just because they thought it would be an amazing tobacco because he smoked it. Not that it's not good, it's just that there are lots of other VAs that are as good or some would probably feel are better that are widely available here. To mind mind, it's not something like, say Stonehaven, which if it was available from Europe I would say would be well worth pursuing do to its uniqueness. Capstan's just not the unique a blend, IMO to pursue for it's own sake if you have no connection to Tolkien. Now the tinned version of Three Nuns or St. Bruno to me are much more unique and not quite like anything I've had here, although I've never tried the blend IHT suggests (though I might have to give it a try now!)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

John, John, are you trying to bring me down today? Just kidding my friend! I'm a rather strange person, in the event nobody's figured that out. The experinece is top of the list. AND if it happens to be a tobacco I really like, that's gravy. (as we say down here in the South)

Anyway, I found a place that ships Capstan and Three Nuns. (did't have St. Brunos.) They're in Denmark. I went through the whole cart process to see what the shipping would be. for 2 tins of Cap, 3 Nuns and something else I saw that I can't recall right now, it was going to be $40 shipping. If I knocked everything down to 1 tin each it only knocks off $10 from shipping. Apparently there's a VAT there that adds 25% to EU buyers but not US. yay! 

Still want to find somewhere with St. Brunos too before I pull the trigger on that big of a gun!


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Ack, and here I am in Cologne, still within walking distance (almost) of the flagship Peter Heinrichs shop. I only have 100g left in my import quota, yet the special curly comes in 200g tins! I seriously doubt I could pound through 100g of tobacco in the 10 days I have left in Europe. Yet my current possessions include 3 nuns and other "must have" tobaccos that I just can't get in Canada.

Oh, the agony of TAD!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Garin said:


> Ack, and here I am in Cologne, still within walking distance (almost) of the flagship Peter Heinrichs shop. I only have 100g left in my import quota, yet the special curly comes in 200g tins! I seriously doubt I could pound through 100g of tobacco in the 10 days I have left in Europe. Yet my current possessions include 3 nuns and other "must have" tobaccos that I just can't get in Canada.
> 
> Oh, the agony of TAD!


Garin, seriously if you have buyers remorse afterward I will take what you dont want off your hands. Just say the word.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Garin, seriously if you have buyers remorse afterward I will take what you dont want off your hands. Just say the word.


Believe me, I would happily bring home pounds (kilos, even) of this stuff. However, I'd get hit to the tune of approximately $0.25 per GRAM going through customs when I return home if I have more than 200g total. And if I have 201g, I pay for all 201g, not just for the amount over 200g.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> John, John, are you trying to bring me down today? Just kidding my friend! I'm a rather strange person, in the event nobody's figured that out. The experinece is top of the list. AND if it happens to be a tobacco I really like, that's gravy. (as we say down here in the South)


I'm exactly the same way. That's why I got Capstan to begin with. If Tolkien smoked it, I wanted to try it. What I'd really love to find is a tin from before 1972 which would be the exact tobacco Tolkien smoked. Now if only I could find out what CS Lewis smoked.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Garin said:


> Believe me, I would happily bring home pounds (kilos, even) of this stuff. However, I'd get hit to the tune of approximately $0.25 per GRAM going through customs when I return home if I have more than 200g total. And if I have 201g, I pay for all 201g, not just for the amount over 200g.


OK, so, how uncomfortable would the flight home be with little baggies taped all over your body? LOL



indigosmoke said:


> I'm exactly the same way. That's why I got Capstan to begin with. If Tolkien smoked it, I wanted to try it. What I'd really love to find is a tin from before 1972 which would be the exact tobacco Tolkien smoked. Now if only I could find out what CS Lewis smoked.


I've been wondering that myself!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Mixture 79, of course!


From what I hear Hitler smoked a fair amount of this -- must have enjoyed the profile of angel farts...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Savvy said:


> From what I hear Hitler smoked a fair amount of this -- must have enjoyed the profile of angel farts...


LOL...Hef too!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it seems that age really has a positive effect on Capstan. I opened the tin I've had in the cellar for a year or so and wow, what a difference. The flavors have intensified and deepened, and the fruity note has increased and balances the grassy VA taste very well. This one has gone for very good to very, very good in a year. I have a feeling Ultramag's 30 year old tin might be something really special.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> I have a feeling Ultramag's 30 year old tin might be something really special.


I'll make sure you find out when it's opened. I've been meaning to post a pic of the tin in a couple places and see how closely I can get it dated. It's late 70's/early 80's at least I'm quite certain. Perhaps if I can find someone who knows maybe it's old enough to be the exact blend Tolkien enjoyed. Since I was around 5 or 6 at that time I don't recall much about what Capstan tins and labels looked like. Dear old Grandpa never wavered from the Prince best I remember.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm exactly the same way. That's why I got Capstan to begin with. If Tolkien smoked it, I wanted to try it. What I'd really love to find is a tin from before 1972 which would be the exact tobacco Tolkien smoked. Now if only I could find out what CS Lewis smoked.


One resource I found says that Lewis was a fan of Three Nuns. Interesting


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Garin said:


> Believe me, I would happily bring home pounds (kilos, even) of this stuff. However, I'd get hit to the tune of approximately $0.25 per GRAM going through customs when I return home if I have more than 200g total. And if I have 201g, I pay for all 201g, not just for the amount over 200g.


Holy crap. I just did the math...


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am having 3 tins of three nuns and 2 tins of Capstan (original) sent from Holland. Any advise as far as how to ship? It will get through customs right? Its only a small amount of tobacco after all.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

sounds7 said:


> I am having 3 tins of three nuns and 2 tins of Capstan (original) sent from Holland. Any advise as far as how to ship? It will get through customs right? Its only a small amount of tobacco after all.


I've never known anyone to have any issues with receiving pipe tobacco from overseas like this on the U.S. end. I assume your using your connection with family you mentioned before. If that is the case and I was in your shoes I would instruct them to box them up and declare them as collectible tins and ship that way.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

let's do this (without sounding like a smarta**) smoke prince albert. you'd be smoking a tobacco that at least everybody who smokes or has smoked since 1856 has tried. hell even lincoln probaly smoked it. hail to the prince!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I've never known anyone to have any issues with receiving pipe tobacco from overseas like this on the U.S. end. I assume your using your connection with family you mentioned before. If that is the case and I was in your shoes I would instruct them to box them up and declare them as collectible tins and ship that way.


My wife's family are a little "wishy washy" on sending the tobacco. they are afraid they are breaking some Law by doing so and arent inclined to lie about the contents or even tweak the description to say Collectable Tins. I dont know if its a Dutch thing or if its just my wife's family but i dont want to push the matter. I ended up canceling my order. I will wait until my wife travels over there and have here return with the tobacco. I did get to try three nuns (original UK tin) from an ebay purchase and it was a very good VA/Per but not superior IMO to say Dunhill Luxury Navy flake or other available tobaccos. I think I will just order the "Peter Heinricks special curly" and be done with it.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

mike t said:


> let's do this (without sounding like a smarta**) smoke prince albert. you'd be smoking a tobacco that at least everybody who smokes or has smoked since 1856 has tried. hell even lincoln probaly smoked it. hail to the prince!


Im glad you found a tobacco that you like that is so available. My Granddad and Father both smoked PA. Personally, I loathe its flavor. Even if I liked it though it wouldnt be the only tobacco i would smoke. variety is the spice of life as they say.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Garin said:


> Believe me, I would happily bring home pounds (kilos, even) of this stuff. However, I'd get hit to the tune of approximately $0.25 per GRAM going through customs when I return home if I have more than 200g total. And if I have 201g, I pay for all 201g, not just for the amount over 200g.


why can't you just find a fedex or UPS and send it home?


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

+1 on a group buy.

We get enough +1s and we can just find the closest Puff member to JFK airport and buy them a ticket to Heathrow. . .


----------

